# a zillion stars over Nauset lighthouse



## SquarePeg (Aug 22, 2020)

Made a round trip drive to the Cape last night to check out some astro spots.  We've been waiting for clear skies on a new moon weekend all summer!  Finally got lucky.  Made it home before dawn so it was a short night lol. 

By the time we got to this spot the MW was too high to get anything that included the lighthouse but the sheer number of stars visible was amazing!




a zillion stars over Nauset Lighthouse by SharonCat..., on Flickr

A working lighthouse is a real challenge!  Couldn't get any further back from this one and still get a long enough exposure time to get some stars.  Had to get in under the light a bit.  As it was I still had to cover the lens with my sleeve when the light swung my way in order to avoid everything getting blown out.  




Nauset Light by SharonCat..., on Flickr

Feedback, comments, critique, suggestions - are always welcomed and considered.


----------



## Jeff G (Aug 22, 2020)

Beautiful shots Sharon, I like the extreme angles.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 22, 2020)

A couple of stunners there.  Ain't the night sky fascinating?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 22, 2020)

Well-done!


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 22, 2020)

The second one is breathtaking


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 22, 2020)

I really like the way the light is radiating out in the first. Nice set!@


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 22, 2020)

Jeff G said:


> Beautiful shots Sharon, I like the extreme angles.



Thanks Jeff!



Space Face said:


> A couple of stunners there.  Ain't the night sky fascinating?



Thanks so much.  Yes I am totally fascinated by the stars!



Derrel said:


> Well-done!



Thank you!



Tropicalmemories said:


> The second one is breathtaking



Thanks very much!



Dean_Gretsch said:


> I really like the way the light is radiating out in the first. Nice set!@



Thanks!


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 23, 2020)

One more from the other side of the light house.  This side has a door and window and, I think, fewer distractions in the background.  I may try a black and white of this shot.  




the other side by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Aug 23, 2020)

I would love to know more about how you shot this, please. It seems with the very bright light from the light house that the background stars would be washed out due to the light pollution. A really magnificent image though and so great that you shared it.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 23, 2020)

HowdyMark said:


> I would love to know more about how you shot this, please. It seems with the very bright light from the light house that the background stars would be washed out due to the light pollution. A really magnificent image though and so great that you shared it.



Thanks for the nice feedback!  Other than the lighthouse it is an extremely dark area which really helped.  The number of stars was just incredible.  Spent half my time out there just staring at the sky, lol.  I shot this with my Fuji XT2 and Samyang 12mm.  Settings were 3200 ISO, f/2 for 17 seconds.  I covered the lens with my sleeve when the light swung towards me.  It took a few tries to get it where it wasn't blown out and the light beams were still visible.  I think the upward angle helped capture the stars that weren't as washed out by the light.  

This is a single shot, not a composite, but I did use the brush in LR to selectively bring the exposure down on just the lantern.  I also selectively adjusted the clarity and texture in the sky all the way to +100 and used the brush to brighten the exposure on the lighthouse itself.  The whole photo was adjusted blacks -40, highlights +20 and then I used a bit of noise reduction.  

I'm very happy with the way these came out.  After the first few attempts I was ready to pack it in then I remembered reading a post on Instagram of another lighthouse where the photographer mentioned covering the lens with a black card when the light swung around.  I didn't have a card so I used dark sleeve of my hoodie.


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 23, 2020)

Excellent Images.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 23, 2020)

DarkShadow said:


> Excellent Images.



Thank you!


----------



## enezdez (Aug 23, 2020)

Beautiful !!!


----------



## PJM (Aug 23, 2020)

Amazing images Sharon!  I love #1.  The perspective and the lighting just scream  "Here is the sky, just look at it.".   And I think the colors in the second are perfect.   Great job.


----------



## Destin (Aug 23, 2020)

Excellent shots from very unique angles! I really enjoy number one simply because it's an angle I've never seen before of a lighthouse. 

I'd be really curious to see how these angles looked with star trails as well, but that's just personal preference. Nice work!


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 23, 2020)

Feedback: stop making me so envious.  I love astronomy, read a  few college Astronomy and Cosmology textbooks just for fun.  Oh, well, I'll have to live vicariously.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Aug 23, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> HowdyMark said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to know more about how you shot this, please. It seems with the very bright light from the light house that the background stars would be washed out due to the light pollution. A really magnificent image though and so great that you shared it.
> ...



Ahhhh! What a clever idea! I knew there had to be something to this and blocking the lens is something I'd have never in a million years considered. Great tip and thanks so much for the explanation!


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 23, 2020)

enezdez said:


> Beautiful !!!



Thank you very much!



PJM said:


> Amazing images Sharon!  I love #1.  The perspective and the lighting just scream  "Here is the sky, just look at it.".   And I think the colors in the second are perfect.   Great job.



Thanks!  I appreciate the detailed feedback.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 23, 2020)

Destin said:


> Excellent shots from very unique angles! I really enjoy number one simply because it's an angle I've never seen before of a lighthouse.
> 
> I'd be really curious to see how these angles looked with star trails as well, but that's just personal preference. Nice work!



Thanks!  My mom thought it was a spaceship lol.  I said yes that’s right I went up into space and just got back!  

We thought about star trails - my friend that I was shooting with has some great star trail shots but... it was our second stop so it was late and we were parked illegally in the closed beach lot.  there were kids noisily partying in the back of the lot so we were worried that the police would arrive any minute and we’d get towed.  I could have shot there all night if we had been able to find good parking.  



photoflyer said:


> Feedback: stop making me so envious.  I love astronomy, read a  few college Astronomy and Cosmology textbooks just for fun.  Oh, well, I'll have to live vicariously.



If you’re ever going to be on the Cape or in NH let me know - you can join our astro posse lol.  Can’t go to Maine right now due to their quarantine rules.  



HowdyMark said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > HowdyMark said:
> ...



I don’t know if I would have thought of it either if I hadn’t read it at some point in the past!  I’ll be taking a black towel with me from now on to block my lens if needed.


----------



## weepete (Aug 24, 2020)

Great shots Squarepeg! You've done a fantastic job with the exposure in these and those stars are indeed plentyful!


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 24, 2020)

Oh hell, those are nothing short of amazing. I think you've outdone yourself this time. 

You'll never take better so you might as well retire from photography.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 24, 2020)

weepete said:


> Great shots Squarepeg! You've done a fantastic job with the exposure in these and those stars are indeed plentyful!



Thank you very much!



K9Kirk said:


> Oh hell, those are nothing short of amazing. I think you've outdone yourself this time.
> 
> You'll never take better so you might as well retire from photography.



You’re right I’m done.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 24, 2020)

Excellent set. 

First image nominated for POTM.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 24, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set.
> 
> First image nominated for POTM.



Thanks Z!


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 24, 2020)

Well done!


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 24, 2020)

Soocom1 said:


> Well done!



Thank you!


----------



## stapo49 (Aug 24, 2020)

Wow! Amazing images.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 25, 2020)

stapo49 said:


> Wow! Amazing images.



Thank you!


----------



## ACS64 (Aug 25, 2020)

I always like lighthouse photos.  I joke that there are no bad lighthouse photos, only good and better.  I think yours have exceeded better a healthy margin.

Thanks for sharing.

A. C.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 25, 2020)

ACS64 said:


> I always like lighthouse photos.  I joke that there are no bad lighthouse photos, only good and better.  I think yours have exceeded better a healthy margin.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> A. C.



I like that expression!  If you like lighthouse photos, check out the Friends of New England Lighthouses: A Virtual Guide.   It’s not a book, it’s a Facebook group where everyone shares lighthouse photos.   Not just New England.  I believe on Friday it can be a lighthouse from anywhere.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Aug 25, 2020)

Wonderful clear sky, very nice.


----------



## Bkk-Bos (Sep 1, 2020)

I found your great photo by chance as I was researching an issue with my camera and joined the forum; first,  to  enable me to compliment your work and to also enjoy the benefits of the information sharing apparent here.  
My family had a summer house in Eastham in the 50s & 60s when I was a kid.  There was almost no light pollution at that time (Eastham had only one streetlight) and night sky's such as you captured were commonplace and awe inspiring.  In the mid 90s, I watched as that lighthouse was very carefully moved about 400 yards inland as the constant erosion of the coastline was imperiling it's foundation.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 1, 2020)

GrfxGuru said:


> Wonderful clear sky, very nice.



Thanks!



Bkk-Bos said:


> I found your great photo by chance as I was researching an issue with my camera and joined the forum; first,  to  enable me to compliment your work and to also enjoy the benefits of the information sharing apparent here.
> My family had a summer house in Eastham in the 50s & 60s when I was a kid.  There was almost no light pollution at that time (Eastham had only one streetlight) and night sky's such as you captured were commonplace and awe inspiring.  In the mid 90s, I watched as that lighthouse was very carefully moved about 400 yards inland as the constant erosion of the coastline was imperiling it's foundation.



Welcome to the forum!  Great story about the lighthouse    Eastham is beautiful any time of year.   Thanks for the lovely compliment!


----------

